# My Lowe 1752c build progress



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I recently bought a Lowe 1752c, trailer, and a 85hp Mercury sitting on a CNC tilt and trim unit for only $800! I did get to test it before I purchased it! To my surprise not a single leak, and the motor ran like a top! While it did have a great foundation, it was not in the best condition. The previous owner used it as a Bowfishing boat and had torn it up pretty bad. After looking over Tinboats.net for some time I had a game plan and a direction I wanted to go.




After removing the outboard, the decks, the steering helm, steering linkage and throttle controls, I was pleasantly surprised aside from a few new found troubles.


Next step was to remove the seats to accommodate for the new deck structures. Once the seats where out I did however find a bilge pump and thru hull fitting both filled with silicone. So a stop to my local welder to get some patches put in was necessary.






After I removed the seats, I had the holes welded, and took the boat off of the trailer so that I could begin prepping the trailer for new paint.
One good thing about having to stop by the welding shop is that I wound up with a tank that had been fabricated to the wrong dimension, for only $100 to use for my livewell.


Here is what most of the trailer looked like.


After spending close to 16 hours on the trailer , It was mostly paint and rust free. Also added new fenders and made fender braces.


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Feb 23, 2015)

Now we are pretty much stuck in the water due to the weather. Wind chill is 5 degrees so paint would not adhere. Next step is adding the boat guides to the trailer. I haven't gone much further but will keep you posted with the progress. I will attach a few pictures of some of the goodies with the boat.


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 23, 2015)

So far so good! 800 sounds like a great deal for that rig


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Feb 23, 2015)

I like to think so! What would you do if it were your boat? Id love to hear ideas and opinions!


----------



## dearl (Feb 24, 2015)

I just finished a Lowe Roughneck for a guy that had basicly the same rib configuration as yours, he wanted his deck high to aid in cast net use but he wanted a lot of storage under the deck for his bow case, treestands etc. Here are some pics of what I built for him.

Deck framing



Deck installed



New front cap welded on



Finished product with wet paint


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Feb 24, 2015)

I had planned on running my casting deck at the same height at where the tops of the seats! How stable is it with it being that high?


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Feb 24, 2015)

Alright guys, just a small progress update. Tonight I got to spend a few hours prepping the trailer for paint and im thinking that I should have it painted by the end of the weekend! Boy is metal harder to clean than I thought!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Feb 28, 2015)

YYYYEEESSSSSS!!!! After using the built in shop heater and a torpedo heater, we finally got the shop and trailer warm enough to paint!!! That being said, the paint is finally finished!!! Starting with two coats of 2K etch primer then two coats of urethane paint. Ill attach some pictures! Hopefully the lights, wiring, running boards, and all the other goodies get put on soon!


----------



## DaleH (Mar 1, 2015)

Boy you sure STOLE that rig! Looks great and a nice big workshop to play in, to boot! :?


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 1, 2015)

Dale, that shop has all of my dads toys such as a rat rod, multiple engines, and other car stuff that he let me set aside to build my boat in! Thanks for the feedback! What would you do to the boat if it were yours?


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 3, 2015)

:mrgreen: Had some time over the weekend to finish painting the axle, hubs, leaf springs and hangers, so they are finished! I also started carpeting the running boards! More pics to come!
Also guys, please leave me a reply with what I should do to the boat! I love hearing fresh ideas!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 3, 2015)

Finished the running boards today! Next step is the trailer wiring!!!


----------



## slick (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking good!!!
As far as ideas. 
It is your dream, do what you think you want. Remember that you went through the tin wanting to make it what you wanted. If you don't like, don't worry. You built what you wanted this time and will always say "wish I would have done........" The experience you gain on this build will make changes easier the next time.


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 4, 2015)

Very true! I'm thinking bass boat right now with a live well, rod locker, front and rear decks, electronics, lighting in compartments, bass boat bench seat and other goodies! The deck frame will be aluminum angle and the platform sealed wood.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice clean work, I take it the boat will be use in freshwater? Where I'm from, painted carbon steel wont last. Keep up the good work.


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 5, 2015)

It will be in freshwater yes sir!!!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 5, 2015)

.


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 5, 2015)

Got the trailer lights and wiring done tonight! The trailers is just about finished! I used a optronics led kit, and added marker lights!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 11, 2015)

After finally finished the trailer, it was about time to start working on the star of the show! The boat! After bed lining the bottom, and masking it off, it is now primered! I will be putting it on saw horses tomorrow to finish it! Paint is gonna be flame red!!!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 12, 2015)

More primer pics!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 13, 2015)

Well I laid down the first coat of paint!


----------



## gillhunter (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking good =D> =D>


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 13, 2015)

GillHunter, ive been reading your posts for some years now and ive even watched your youtube videos lol. You commenting just made my day!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 22, 2015)

I didn't like the way the paint turned out so I re did it!!! The second time was much better!!! I am one happy guy!


----------



## matzilla (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks great!!!!

My buddy has a roughneck with front and rear aluminum decks, side livewell, etc but the angled floor sucks....put in a flat floor!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice work! Its lookin good.


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks guys! It will have a flat floor and I'm a huge fan of these boats!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Mar 29, 2015)

I started the framing for the rear deck, and man does material get used quicker than I'd planned! The rear deck will have a bench seat style frame in front as well. There will be hatches to access the fuel tank, battery, and anchor. There will be storage behind the seat and under the seats!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Apr 5, 2015)

Progress.


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone have any very important recommendations for deck structure?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 7, 2015)

The boat looks great - Nice work :beer:


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks good man!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! I should be onto carpet soon!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Apr 9, 2015)

Finished the deck tops now just boxing in compartments and sealing wood!!!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Apr 9, 2015)

More progress!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Apr 26, 2015)

Carpeting is just about done! The boat did not turn out to bad! Underneath the seat area are the carpeted storage compartments I had spoken of earlier!


----------



## bamabill (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, that was a steal at $800. I guess rigs are just higher priced here on the Tennessee River. Amazing looking work. Good job.


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Apr 28, 2015)

I really do appreciate it! This boat was actually one of the cheapest and biggest on Craigslist I could find! I only had to drive 6 hours to get it!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## diveralex (Apr 29, 2015)

Thats some clean work ! Great job !


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks guys! The to do list is getting shorter and shorter!


----------



## poolie (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## CMOS (May 1, 2015)

Question: when you were installing the deck angle framework (Page 2), did you use rivets to attach them to the hull ribs?

Damn fine looking boat!


CMOS


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (May 3, 2015)

Yes sir I did! Thank you!


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (May 3, 2015)

Alright guys! The checklist is complete!!!! Kinda! The boat is now legal and ready for its maiden voyage tomorrow! The decks are done! The trolling motor is mounted and wired! The outboard controls and wiring are done and the helm is installed!


----------



## dwwscran (May 3, 2015)

That thing looks sweet! Great job.


----------



## FatChad (May 3, 2015)

Great looking rig


----------



## OutdoorsmanTristan (May 3, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hoosier78 (May 19, 2015)

Better then factory!


----------



## Brackett (May 20, 2015)

Very Nice! =D> Please post how it performs on the water. I bet you will get some comments at the landing on how nice it looks!


----------

